# If anyone bought tank sets from walmart, i have some questions



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

I was thinking about "upgrading" my 30 gallon freshwater community to a 55 gallon. I know that walmart they sells them for about $150 (so ive heard), but im concerned about the quality. so here are my questions:

if you bought one from them, how is it? running well?

if u have a 55 from them, what exactly did u pay?

what came in the set? (was there a hood and light strip
?)

thanks


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I got my 29 gallon from walmart. It came with tank, hood, light, hang on back filter (which I retro-fitted a set of bio-wheels to), and heater.

I've had no problems out of it. I mean, it's a fish tank. It holds water. As long as it doesn't leak, it's working fine...

I don't usually buy any fish from walmart, but their supplies are usually fine. It's not like they're "Sam's" brand merchandise, so all walmart is doing is getting it from a manufacturer and putting it on a shelf for cheap.

-Flynn


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

cool. sounds good. 
thanks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

weve bought the ten gallon from walmart, we use it as a terrarium now, we got the whole kit for 50$ came with the filter some food, a net, heater. our heater works great (its submersible) and we used the filter until we tore the tank down, somehow i missplaced it. it wasnt too bad, it was an ezfilter. we also dont buy fish from walmart, but we do buy supplies there sometimes such as food or dechlorinator, we recently bought a cheaper version of the mag-float, that works just as great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

i would never think of buying fish from them, only supplies


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I am staring at my 55G right now. I've had it since Christmas and it works great. It comes with a filter, heater, light, hood, some misc food, AquaSafe, net. The light does come with florescent blubs which if I remember right are way over the 1-2 watt per gallon requirement for plants. The filter which they just remodeled now comes with Biofiber for biological filtration, which you never change along with the carbon pillows. I would buy this set up again. I wish they made bigger kits! As far as the quality, its fine, everyone rags on Aqua Tech but I just love that filter. Also the heater is a Whisper. 

I payed $220 I think for their stand and 55G kit. I think the tank itself is around $150.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

if you bought one from them, how is it? running well?

It is running very well. I have had it for a couple of years. And even moved so it has been torn down and set back up.

if u have a 55 from them, what exactly did u pay?

At the time it was $159 before taxes

what came in the set? (was there a hood and light strip?)
Tank, Filter, Light, Hood, net, conditioner pack good for one treatment, thermometer for glass.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It really is a pretty good setup. Many starter kits you find are crap, but these are actually very suitable for most applications. I would and do recommend them.

Remember when WalMart used to sell Marineland stuff under the knockoff label of Regent? You could get things like HOT Magnums for under 40 bucks. Ah, the good old days...


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

i have bought a total of 3 fish from walmart. a shubunkin that is still doing well, and a fantail that died from getting stuck in the filter (not walmarts fault) both got ick almost as soon as we put them in our pond, but they lived and were doing fine until the fantail got stuck in the filter. the shubunkin is still doing just fine and had more than trippled in size. 

then we also got a butterfly koi that was a mistake from the beginning. had advanced ich and we didn't know it, was weaving, hanging out towards the surface, etc. it was sick when we bought it, and died. however, i will never buy a fish from them again. their koi always look under fed, i always see dead goldfish or ones with huge wounds, or ick, etc.


----------

